# Kansas City herf



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

whos down for one in may? it would be a nice way to welcome in the summer for those of us in school.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

ummm i guess I would need dates. I travel a lot, but if I was here I would be interested.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

You know if you were there Leo, I'd probably be there too.


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

well when do you get out of school blake?


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Let me know what is decided. We'll see what we can put together.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

keith - currently, these 2 young pups are coming up to my place sunday night to pick up a humidor and have a cigar...

a big herf is something i've been wanting to put together for a while now. just haven't had the time to do so... i know we discussed that a little bit a few months back at the steakhouse.

then there's the guys on CW who organize some herfs every now and then. i'll have to go check to see what's up with them. (just checked, nadda is going on with them)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

late may is lookin' good for me, so far. memorial day weekend is the 27th-29th.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

that might work. We could see if Outlaw of Red X would donate a box or two to raffle off.

It would be great if we could get some of the Springfield Crew to come over.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm all for a Land of Oz herf


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, i had a fun time tonight.

nice to meet both Leo and Blake. nice young gorillas... even if my wife was bugging me about, "how do you know they're not ATF guys?"

glad you guys made it out... enjoy the smokes.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> well, i had a fun time tonight.
> 
> nice to meet both Leo and Blake. nice young gorillas... even if my wife was bugging me about, "how do you know they're not ATF guys?"
> 
> glad you guys made it out... enjoy the smokes.


Very nice of you IHT! if you are just somewhere close I'll hand you a cigar or two... 

Salud!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey now! I might have to get in the ole car and drive for this one! What's 6 hrs among friends, right!? Once a deffinate date is set, I'll see about fixing my schedule.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

yah it was definately a good time greg.
haha made a thread about it in the main forum.
thanks though.

im sure i'd come if my schedule was open.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah it was really nice to meet you Blake and Leo......good conversation, smokes and company. Dave would have been nice have you there.......maybe next time.


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

late may sounds good to me. hopefully by then i will have taught my woodpecker to attack. then youll be sorry.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe if I tap my heels together my ruby slippers will bring me from Mass to Kansas to join you.

I love a good Herf


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RPB67 said:


> Maybe if I tap my heels together my ruby slippers will bring me from Mass to Kansas to join you.
> 
> I love a good Herf


glad to see you posting again...


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

hey IHT, are we still doing something in may?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hell if i know.

i have to ask around what weekend would be best, and then look at MY calendar. i'll be gone from the 8th - 16th.

we could have a small one at that place on Metcalf the saturday of memorial day weekend?

i dont' know what "normal" people do for memorial day, as i'm normally working...
so, let me know. i'll go ask the guys on another forum what they'd think of it.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

generally my family and i go on vacation but i dont know about this year.
obviously if we dont do anything and we have a herf i'll do the best i can to be there.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

fluck me runnin'. my wife "voluteered" me to attend a friend of hers' husbands b-day party the friday before... :c 

so, we'll look into the weekend before, on the 21st.

also, i know someone from colorado wants to come out and go to a royals game. they are in town that weekend, and are playing the CARDINALS!!! woohooo!!! (i grew up in st. louis, they were robbed in '85, guy was out by a mile).

trying to figure out a date though... 
as i've never been to a large herf, i dont' know what they do other than sit around :w and :BS .

someone said there's a pool hall in Bonner Springs that just opened up that "might" allow cigar smoking...

would you all rather go to a pool hall, or a bar & grill (fox and hound on Metcalf Ave.)? the location is not a concern to me, really, as long as it's in the KC area.

an input - feel free to give it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

trying to hammer out some details. waiting for some replies and PMs from guys in the KC area that i've herfed with before.

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=103751

if you're a member over there, feel free to post a reply.
if not, feel free to post it here.


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

i vote for bar and grill.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

might be sunday the 29th, don't know yet. trying to get a date when i'm sure the most people can get there. there are some guys who work on saturdays who i've never gotten a chance to meet, and they've missed the last 2 herfs. one is a mod over on CW... have never met him.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

29th of May.

picking between two sites, either "Fox & Hound" on Metcalf, or the new "Side Pockets" in Bonner Springs (leaning toward Fox & Hound).

figured sunday would be a good day, as monday is a holiday for most folks. if we get some ppl from other parts of the state coming in, it'll give them plenty of drive time to get there and back.

let me know if you're coming.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mapquest link to fox and hound.

once you get off hwy 435, go north, past hooters on your left, down a wee bit, you'll have to turn around (U-turn) at the light on 103rd, or turn left on 105th and just drive through all that strip mall area... not "easy" to find, but not hard either.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I will mark it on the calender. If you have any contacts with local cigar shops we can see if they will donate a box or some singles as give aways/door prizes. Maybe spilt them into fivers and have a drawing.

IHT and CT are closer to Outlaw and Red X. There is another cigar shop across the street from Fox and Hound also.

The Springfield crew might have some contacts because they get bunches of donations every year for LOLH.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

rkt said:


> I will mark it on the calender. If you have any contacts with local cigar shops we can see if they will donate a box or some singles as give aways/door prizes. Maybe spilt them into fivers and have a drawing.
> 
> IHT and CT are closer to Outlaw and Red X. There is another cigar shop across the street from Fox and Hound also.
> 
> The Springfield crew might have some contacts because they get bunches of donations every year for LOLH.


good idea. i dont know how many will actually be there. i figure, myself, coppertop, elisha, tecnorobo, rkt (maybe wetterhorn and hollywood), which would give us 7 just from this forum, maybe more (i might bring a co-work but i bet he'll puss out). then there's the cigarweekly guys, and that's at least another 10 or more. so, we're looking at around 20 or more if everyone shows up. smokestack jack, joeybogus, max_buck, phingerless phil, dartplayer1, tornado, ksufan, ksucat, some of their buddies and better halves.

since it's across the street from cigar and tabac, i might see if they could donate a box of Series X's or something (if they carry those in stock). i'm not much good at/for "asking" for anything though...

at least the ball is rolling.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

I got buddies who live in Columbia I need to go visit, maybe I can kill 2 birds with one stone. :w :w :w
Would be my 1st herf.. hell... It would almost be my 1st time not smoking by myself


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

PaulHag said:


> I got buddies who live in Columbia I need to go visit, maybe I can kill 2 birds with one stone. :w :w :w
> Would be my 1st herf.. hell... It would almost be my 1st time not smoking by myself


cool with me, although KC is 120 or so miles farther away than columbia is (i have friends there too, and i grew up in StL, i know those distances well. it's 262 miles to my moms house, and that's around 92 miles from columbia, and i live around 40 miles away from where the herf will be).

i didn't know you lived in cape, i just saw that in your "pissed" topic.
maybe you and hollywood could ride together, if he comes as well.


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

my calendar is marked and im pretty sure tecno is going to tag along with me, just let me know if you need help with anything.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

yah i'll be there for sure as long as my family doesnt have a surprise vacation or something for me to go on.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

What's this Fox and Hound place like?
Good Steak? good beer?
Hope so   :al


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

PaulHag said:


> What's this Fox and Hound place like?
> Good Steak? good beer?


yes, yes.

it's like, to me, an upscale applebees, only not as "get 'em in, get 'em out" type of attitude. a place you can actually sit down a for a while in.

the last time we were there was during the jets/steelers playoff game. and for being in a "yuppy" part of town, the place wasn't packed, nobody gave us a 2nd look for sitting there smoking a ton of cigars.

good beer on tap (guiness, for one, forgot the others).
website is HERE. notice the cigar at the bottom...
menu is HERE.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bump (cuz i can, damnit)


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i found out i'm in town during memorial day.
one step closer to herfing with you guys.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

fantastic.....I hope everyone can get there. Be nice to meet some of you finally. See others again. And maybe see some guys from CWeekly also....be great to see Joey Bogus, Max Buck and Dartplayer again. Great guys. Oh shit, alsmost forgot about Phil...I hope some of them show up


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*WHO WILL BE THERE?​ *

other than coppertop, elisha, tecno, and I?
haven't heard for sure from Wetterhorn, PaulHag, or Hollywood.... trying to get a head count.

CHECK THIS LINK.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I want to come but memorial day weekend is still undecided for me.

We also need to set a time of day that we are going to do this.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

noon is the time we start. have a lunch, smoke cigars, drink some "drinks", smoke cigars....


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

hey,
send me some info
dates,directions, lodging close to event i may take a drive !

k

though if work allows it i may be in texas
but if i cant make texas this sounds fun.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

drill said:


> hey,
> send me some info
> dates,directions, lodging close to event i may take a drive !
> 
> ...


very cool.
hope this LINK will show you direrctions on how to get there. you can expand the text directions to show a map of where you're going along the way.

the dates are:
29th of May
start around noon-ish (finish whenever, i'll probably leave around 7pm or so)
i'll find lodging around that area. it's a large built up area, and i know there's a few hotels just down the street from there.
so far we have about 15 ppl showing up. about 3-5 of the regular ppl that show up won't be making it as they're saving money for the Arkansas herf the following weekend.

i don't think this will be a big event like you're use to, just sitting down, eating, smoking and shootin the poop. no events, no contests (although i want to have a long ash contest with some machine made cigars - as a joke.. thought it would be funny - and i haven't ordered the machines mades, dont' know if i'll be able to get them in time), no charities... would love to put a large one together though.

like i said, i'll work on finding hotels in that area, i'm currently out of town on business...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*^^^^^^bump^^^^^^

this weekend, baby!​*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

check the linky-linky


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

reservations are made at the Fox & Hound at noon (we also have a pool table reserved)...
the name is under "Cigar Weekly" (sorry, paul, but the majority of the guys are from that forum).


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

boooo!
i cant shoot pool.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> boooo!
> i cant shoot pool.


nice time to learn. i attempted to teach myself when i was in the military... i still suck at it.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

oh man, that all sounds like soooo much fun!!! If you haven't met Greg and Mike yet, you're in for a heck of a nice time! 

Take lots of pictures, even one's of yourself (Greg)! Can't wait to see what all you gorilla's look like.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> boooo!
> i cant shoot pool.


we'll school ya......I mean teach you  It's basic geometry, which is why I suck so bad at it LOL.

Anita, do you think they'll let me play with there fans and AC controls


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

You guys know you scheduled the KC herf over the INDY 500, right?

I reserve this entire day for racing. I guess I will have to record it and watch it later.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

rkt said:


> You guys know you scheduled the KC herf over the INDY 500, right?


you could do your own, just drive around 435 a few times.... it's the same concept, driving in a circle, right?

actually, i didn't know the Indy 500 was that very day...
but you'll be glad to know that we had our last "herf" there during the nfl playoffs and they have a # of large TVs in the area we'll be in... you probably won't miss a thing, keith.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

I think i will take a drive over.
see you there.

k


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

very cool. there's a hotel right down the street, although i've forgotten it's name (it's a 45 minute drive down there - an area i don't get time to visit often).

i'll pm you my cell # if you get lost.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

drill said:


> I think i will take a drive over.
> see you there.
> 
> k


WOW that would be very cool.....like Greg said there is a hotel right across the street (pretty much) from Fox and Hound...called the Wyndham Garden, pretty decent hotel. There is also a DoubleTree around there too, not to far from where the Herf is. Look forward to meeting up with you, drive safely.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Well this sucks... I can't make it to KC this weekend... but I should be in town for the July 4th weekend...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*PHOTOS CAN BE SEEN BY CLICKING THIS LINE ___________*

i had a blast.

tecno (blake) - you're hilarious and a great young guy. you need to drive up again sometime (bring the bum who didn't show).
drill (kerry) - what can anyone say to a guy who keeps handing out aged cigar after aged cigar??!! holy crapola. not only that, but just great to talk to, always laughin' about something. i think our waitress was hitting on you.
coppertop (mike) - you're a wanker, 'nuff said. 
rkt (keith) - glad you felt better and made it out, always good to see you again. i'll get those photos scanned/posted and mail 'em back to you soon.

i smoked the most cigars "at one sitting" than i have in my life... i didn't want to leave...


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

sounds like a helluva time!
never seen cello quite so yello


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

great pics Greg.....I had a blast. Great seeing all the Cweekly guys again. Was an absolute pleasure meeting and talking with Drill....so glad you made it down (and that has nothing to do with your Mary Poppins travel humidor or your generosity). Great to see Keith and Blake again (who really needs to come back out to LV). Sorry Leo couldn't make it...hope you feel better bro. I look forward to doing this again next yr....

I also smoked the most sticks at one sitting.....but I'm sure that will change in SoCal. Also every cigar was amazing. The best by far was the Partagas Churchills de Luxe gifted to me by Kerry. Thanks again man....I'll let you know when I smoke the others you gave me. Hope you had a safe drive back to LOL.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I also had a great time.
It was awesome seeing ih-top
err i mean copper-t...
oh crap never mind.

anyhow i had an awesome time seeing greg and mike again, and once again was overwhelemed by their generosity.

I also met Drill and RKT while i was there and they both seemed to be awesome dudes.. that i was floored by their generosity as well.

Really glad that i went, hope to do it again sometime.


----------



## tornado (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for putting that together Greg. It was good to meet some guys from this board. I'll try to start visiting here more often. I think I only smoked one of my own cigars there, everyone kept handing me singles. My travel humi was nearly full when I left.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like it was an awesome time guys.

Welcome to the Jungle Tornado!! I've seen you over at CW and its good to have you over here too. Looks like you hooked up with some good guys there


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tornado said:


> Thanks for putting that together Greg. It was good to meet some guys from this board. I'll try to start visiting here more often. I think I only smoked one of my own cigars there, everyone kept handing me singles. My travel humi was nearly full when I left.


ppl, meet tornado (jonathan). i accidentally gave him a boli pc at the last herf, his first habano... and, was going to be my 2nd boli pc (something i traded for even), like a dumbass, i gave it to him... but, it started him down the slope as well.

anyway, great guy. i'm sure he'd be willing to split a box or so with some ppl. keeps asking me to split a cab of Epi 2s.

glad you finally posted over here.

as for wednesday night, i have to cancel, unless we make it thursday night, and i'll give you an older Epi 2. i messed up and gave you an 04.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

hope you stick around jonathon.
fun meeting you, and chatting a bit about cars and the like.
stick around!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

tornado said:


> Thanks for putting that together Greg. It was good to meet some guys from this board. I'll try to start visiting here more often. I think I only smoked one of my own cigars there, everyone kept handing me singles. My travel humi was nearly full when I left.


Welcome to CS man. Glad to see you finally post. Great to finally meet you.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

It was a GREAT time!!! Kerry(drill) is way too generous. It was fabulous seeing him again. He started me with a Davidoff #1 from 1990. Then a RyJ from 70's and then a something else from 83.(A lot of Mojitos!!!) I was able to give Kerry a couple that he didn't have.(domestics) That is an accomplishment in its self.

We were drinking mojitos by the pitcher and they went well with the habanos.

Thanks to IHT and CT for heading this up. It was great meeting all the other guys. 

Blake hit the jackpot by ending up with the "pass and take" box. WOOHOO!!!
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

haha i sure did hit the jackpot.
thanks again everyone who threw some sticks in there and then told me to take it home. All of you are just too generous.
Nice meeting you Keith!
Had a good time talking about your cars.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

rkt said:


> It was a GREAT time!!! Kerry(drill) is way too generous. It was fabulous seeing him again. He started me with a Davidoff #1 from 1990. Then a RyJ from 70's and then a something else from 83.(A lot of Mojitos!!!) I was able to give Kerry a couple that he didn't have.(domestics) That is an accomplishment in its self.
> 
> We were drinking mojitos by the pitcher and they went well with the habanos.
> 
> ...


I can't take any credit for this....Greg did everything.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> I can't take any credit for this....Greg did everything.


i can't take any credit for this... you ALL did everything. all i did was "set a date" and made a phone call... you all showed up. would've sucked if i was the only person to show up, i'd feel like Lascivious and his 1 man herf!


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

I had a Great time.
was good to meet a few new botl and was good to see my old friend kieth again.
i am glad that i decided to drive on over after my trip down to the missouri hills.
was a good place to hold this event as well as the smoke cleared out pretty good.

k


----------



## Smokestack Jack (Jun 1, 2005)

It sure was alot of fun. I enjoyed getting to meet some of you here. I think we were all astonished when Drill got out that box of RyJ's! Glad the CS and CW guys got together.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

glad to see you make an appearance, conrad.

also, very glad to finally meet you in person... will have to make it out your direction sometime.


----------

